# Wait one second here...



## Tyler (Jul 27, 2007)

AcWii connects to the forecast channel. I see that as a problem. Because not only are people going to time travel they will also weather travel. >.>


----------



## Justin (Jul 27, 2007)

*glares* I just brought that up in skype.


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 27, 2007)

SUMMAR ALL YEAR ROUND LULZ

Off/On feature?


----------



## Tyler (Jul 27, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> SUMMAR ALL YEAR ROUND LULZ
> 
> Off/On feature?


 Justin: You're just too slow I see.

UB: There's probably going to be an on/off feature however still is everyone going to use it? That still leads to our weather traveling.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 27, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> AcWii connects to the forecast channel. I see that as a problem. Because not only are people going to time travel they will also weather travel. >.>


 How would they weather travel?


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 27, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Choosing someplace like Alaska, Antartica... They'd have certain weather everyday.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 27, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That and they could change and possibly lead to timezone issues as well.


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 27, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, timezones... Forgot about that. So, basically, this whole Weather thing is a giant Time Traveling scheme.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 27, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Okay, umm....unless you are going to do that whats the problem? Are people afraid someone is going to finish the snowman collection before them? People are always going to find ways to cheat. 

Animal Crossing is a simulation of life, if you want to cheat through that life then fine. But the games experience/life will cheat you back with not as much fun. 

Is this just for the sake of complaining?


----------



## Tyler (Jul 27, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No because than that leads to other things like item give aways and crap.

It ruins the game not only for the player but also others who are on wifi.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 27, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How does that ruin it for other people? If you don't want an item don't get it. If you get it sell it or throw it away recycle it. The only thing bad that could come from it is that the people doing it have less fun.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 27, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well if you don't care about it being a problem in OUR opinion than you can leave.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 27, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Leave what? A discussion? You are acting more pompous lately. Geeze, tell me how I'm wrong. You are thinking of the problem. I'm telling you what I believe and what has been the outcome.


----------



## Fanghorn (Jul 27, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this is the first time of all my TBT life...


I aggree with Prop. 


If someone wants to cheat, thats there issue, I never cheat in games, as it takes all the fun out of it. 


You guys are bashing him just beucase he said somthing different. D:


Oh, and I want a sause of all of this.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 27, 2007)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> I think this is the first time of all my TBT life...
> 
> 
> I aggree with Prop.


 You should do it a lot more. It does wonders for my health.


----------



## Fanghorn (Jul 27, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Fanghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ah, kicking puppies does that for me.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 27, 2007)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not meaning to go off topic; but never mention hurting dogs to a Falcons Fan.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jul 27, 2007)

Props right,  and besides, Even If cheaters have Tans and Snowman Sets, Does that makie them any better?


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm failing to see the problem... if somebody wanted to go to a hot place, they'd time travel to the summer.  I don't see how it makes a bigger problem.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 27, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> I'm failing to see the problem... if somebody wanted to go to a hot place, they'd time travel to the summer.  I don't see how it makes a bigger problem.


 Totally agreed.  Why is choosing the weather going to be problematic?


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jul 27, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nothing, Skype family just wants to take down Props.   
-_-


----------



## Tyler (Jul 27, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 YB you really need to stop directing us as Skype Family.

1) We have names
2) You have no evidence aganist that. >.>


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jul 27, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 1. I can call ya what I want.
2. ok.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jul 27, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> 1. I can call ya what I want.


So you're saying you give me and everyone else full permission to refer to you as "dumb" or something?


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jul 27, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yup. I see no problem with it.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 27, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a difference between him referring people as a skype family because they talk on skype a lot and calling someone dumb :/


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 27, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yogurt said it was okay for JJ to call him dumb.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 27, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I never said it wasn't   
:huh:			 

I just said there is a difference.


----------



## Grawr (Jul 27, 2007)

I see what you're saying...

I didn't think it was that big of a deal, but I guess your right. Maybe there will be an Off/On feature or something...


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 28, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> I see what you're saying...
> 
> I didn't think it was that big of a deal, but I guess your right. Maybe there will be an Off/On feature or something...


 Did you read the whole thread or just one post?


----------



## Grawr (Jul 28, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*goes through the whole thread*

Sorry, I've missed a lot and I'm trying to see everything, here. Not to mention I was insanely tired last night from all the traveling...

EDIT: I haven't read the entire thing yet, but so far I agree with Propaganda Man as well...if someone wants to "cheat", it really only makes the game less enjoyable for them.


----------

